Ask HN: How will you invest your money in 2020? - tempsy
======
mooreds
What kind of money?

Retirement? 70/30 index funds (mix of stock/corp bonds for the 70, short term
bonds, tips and money market for the 30).

Emergency fund? Money market.

Other funds? Mix of stock market, credit union account and real estate.

------
deanmoriarty
Same as I did for the past 9 years. A diversified mix of Vanguard index funds
(with VTI, VXUS and BND being the largest, roughly 70/30 split these days). It
might go down like in 2018, it might go up like in 2019, but statistically it
will go up. My IRR is ~8%, which is wonderful.

------
DrNuke
Small sum at say $2-3k? Working from home until Easter, so possibly some cheap
tech for a small computer vision, mechatronics, AI lab aimed at reinforcement
learning: 3d printer, r&d drone, mini-car, a few robotic arms, plenty of
connectors and sensors plus some Raspberry brains.

------
alamaslah
10% index funds. 90% everything else (this includes ETFs).

------
topicseed
Vanguard index funds mostly.

